# Nocturnes & Lullabies



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Some favorite pieces of mine for solo piano include Gymnopedie no 1, fur elise, fantasia in d, moonlight, claire de lune and nocturne 2. What are some others like this?.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Try Eva Maria Houben






Eva-Maria Houben - three lullabies 1 - Free Music Archive







freemusicarchive.org





and Tom Armitage’s Vitruvian Nocturnes









Recordings / | composer







www.tomarmitagecomposer.com





and Salvatore Sciarrino’s Due Notturni Crudeli









Salvatore Sciarrino - Nicolas Hodges - Nocturnes - Complete Piano Works 1994-2001


View credits, reviews, tracks and shop for the 2007 CD release of "Nocturnes - Complete Piano Works 1994-2001" on Discogs.




www.discogs.com





and the early Scriabin chopinesque nocturne

Sokolov plays Scriabin Prelude and Nocturne for the left hand op. 9 live - YouTube


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Now I’m on a roll


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Marino Formenti - Notturni


View credits, reviews, tracks and shop for the 2012 CD release of "Notturni" on Discogs.




www.discogs.com













Marino Formenti - Night Studies, available via col legno - New colors of music


Somewhere between Alex- ander Rodchenko, Jackson Pollock and Charles Ives: Marino Formenti’s piano studies based on an instal- lation by Florian Pumhösl as a listening experience!




www.col-legno.com


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

If night means sleep and sleep means dreams, then a whole world of surreal music opens up. Try, for example, John Cage's fabulous Music Walk here


__
https://soundcloud.com/faustseele%2Fmusic-walk-1958

The album it’s taken from is a great favourite of mine









Marino Formenti - Nothing Is Real


View credits, reviews, tracks and shop for the 2003 CD release of "Nothing Is Real" on Discogs.




www.discogs.com


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

The Dowland Project - John Potter - Care-Charming Sleep


View credits, reviews, tracks and shop for the 2003 CD release of "Care-Charming Sleep" on Discogs.




www.discogs.com


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

More mainstream “classical music”














Bach: St. Matthew Passion - 64. Am Abend da es kühle war - Herreweghe


J. S. Bach: St. Matthew Passion BWV 24464. Am Abend da es kühle warDietrich HenschelCollegium VocalePhilippe HerrewegheThe complete St. Matthew Passion:http...




m.youtube.com





A. BERG - WOZZECK act III: Orchestral Interlude - YouTube

Tristan und Isolde (Brangäne's warning) - YouTube


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Rihm Nachtwach

Nachtwach - YouTube


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

Some of my favorites are the berceuse from Stravinsky's _Firebird_ with its gorgeous bassoon melody, the "Moonlight" interlude from Britten's _Peter Grimes_, Debussy's wonderful orchestral nocturnes, a number of Bartok's slow movements, and a couple of classical arrangements of "All the Pretty Horses."


----------



## RICK RIEKERT (Oct 9, 2017)

Liszt'_s Berceuse_
Nils Frahm's _Ambre_
Louis Moreau Gottschalk's _Berceuse, Op.47_
Sergei Lyapunov's _"Doll's Lullaby"_
Vaja Azarashvili's _Nostalgia_


----------



## Nawdry (Dec 27, 2020)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Some favorite pieces of mine for solo piano include Gymnopedie no 1, fur elise, fantasia in d, moonlight, claire de lune and nocturne 2. What are some others like this?.


Here are a few solo piano compositions that seem to me to have a similar quality or mood:

Barber: Interlude #1
Barber: Nocturne, Op. 33
Ravel: Une barque sur l'océan
Debussy: L'isle joyeuse
Diamond: Barcarolles # 1, 2


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

What is a nocturne?

Is the slow movement in Chopin's third sonata a nocturne? (Someone once said it was, and I didn't ask why he said it.)


----------



## PaulFranz (May 7, 2019)




----------



## RICK RIEKERT (Oct 9, 2017)

Mandryka said:


> What is a nocturne?
> 
> Is the slow movement in Chopin's third sonata a nocturne? (Someone once said it was, and I didn't ask why he said it.)


It has the shape and character of a nocturne with its sostenuto flowing middle part, while a nocturne cantabile flows through its outermost sections similar to the cantabile of the Nocturne in C minor (bars (4) 5–12).


----------



## Bwv 1080 (Dec 31, 2018)

Chopin - Bercuese (it’s a lullaby)
Gershwin - Summertime (also a lullaby)
Schumann - Kreisleriana (night dream / nightmare piece)
Carter - Night Fantasies


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Take a listen to my 4 works I wrote this morning:




https://youtube.com/playlist?list=PL_YaAtsGc37uAu0v_Vu9P8dTWee7I-JFP


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Great suggestions so far in this thread. Thanks for helping me build a playlist of Instrumental Romance.


----------



## Luchesi (Mar 15, 2013)

The fifth of the Gnossiennes can be played very slowly. It's 18 minutes and 35 seconds in.


----------



## RandallPeterListens (Feb 9, 2012)

As I understand it, the poster is not specifically asking about nocturnes, but piano pieces like the following ... which he lists.
There's not a great deal in common among the pieces listed except for a kind of quiet, gentle mood, heavy on arpeggios. 
For that reason, I might suggest Mendelssohn's Songs Without Words, esp. the Venetian gondola pieces.


----------



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

Charles Koechlin's *Nocturne* is for either piano or harpe chromatique. Here is a harp version:


----------



## RandallPeterListens (Feb 9, 2012)

Prodromides said:


> Charles Koechlin's *Nocturne* is for either piano or harpe chromatique. Here is a harp version:


Hey, apparently another Koechlin fan! Perhaps Captainnumber36 might like to try Koechlin's "Les Heures Persanes". Very dreamy and perfect "night music" although not specifically so called.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

RandallPeterListens said:


> Hey, apparently another Koechlin fan! Perhaps Captainnumber36 might like to try Koechlin's "Les Heures Persanes". Very dreamy and perfect "night music" although not specifically so called.


I just started it. I am enjoying it so far!


----------



## Luchesi (Mar 15, 2013)




----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Luchesi said:


>


Very nice!


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

I think this is a great one

*Ferruccio Busoni - Nocturne symphonique, Op. 43





*


----------



## Josquin13 (Nov 7, 2017)

The following suggestions aren't entirely 'Nocturnes & Lullabies', or night music, but they do comprise an invaluable list of solo piano music--including five recommended albums--that I enjoy for solitary late night listening (& I've added links to some of my favorite recordings for each piece),

I know it's a long list, but if you take the time to go through it, I promise you'll find nothing but pearls below,

1. Robert Schumann: Album für die Jugend, Op. 68 - no. 35 "Mignon"--here it is as beautifully played by Homero Francesch as I've ever heard it on record (although Paul Badura-Skoda & Michel Block are excellent, too):





2. Claude Debussy

--Album: "The Unknown Debussy" - pianist Boaz Sharon








Here is the original release (just ignore the one bad review, as the sound quality is first rate): Claude Debussy, Sharon Boaz - Unknown Debussy - Amazon.com Music
& the later re-release: Boaz Sharon, Claude Debussy - Klavierwerke - Amazon.com Music

--Rêverie:










--"La Terrasse Des Audiences Au Clair De Lune" ("The Terrace For Moonlight Audiences"), from his Preludes Book 2,








Debussy: Préludes - Book 2, L.123 - 7. La terrasse des audiences du clair de lune


Provided to YouTube by Universal Music GroupDebussy: Préludes - Book 2, L.123 - 7. La terrasse des audiences du clair de lune · Claudio ArrauClaudio Arrau pl...




www.youtube.com












Claude Debussy : Préludes 2 : Les terrasses des audiences du clair de lune - Piano Steinway


Download: http://v.blnk.fr/Azed1P7hSubscribe now and never miss a video: http://bit.ly/1C1KlDZFind the most beautiful pages of classical music on ClassicalEx...




www.youtube.com












Michel Béroff: Claude Debussy – Preludes II, La terasse des audiences du clair de lune


Michel Béroff's concert of extremely demanding modern music was recorded at the Münchner Klaviersommer in 1983.Claude Debussy – Preludes II, La terasse des a...




www.youtube.com






--Nocturne In D-Flat








Claude Debussy, 'Nocturne'


Jacques Rouvier (piano).




www.youtube.com












Nocturne, L. 82


Provided to YouTube by NAXOS of AmericaNocturne, L. 82 · Michael KorstickDebussy: Piano Music, Vol. 5℗ 2018 SWR ClassicReleased on: 2018-01-12Artist: Michael...




www.youtube.com





--Images - Book 1, L. 110 - I. Reflets dans l'eau








Debussy: Images - Book 1, L. 110 - I. Reflets dans l'eau


Provided to YouTube by Universal Music GroupDebussy: Images - Book 1, L. 110 - I. Reflets dans l'eau · Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli · Claude DebussyDebussy:...




www.youtube.com












Ivan Moravec plays Debussy's Reflets dans l'eau


Claude Debussy's Reflets dans l'eau ("Reflections in the water"), from his first volume of "Images", played by Ivan Moravec (1930-2015).Rec. 1983Paintings by...




www.youtube.com





--'Clair de lune' (from his Suite Bergamasque): Nelson Freire plays this piece about as well as anyone:








Debussy: Suite bergamasque, L.75 - 3. Clair de lune


Provided to YouTube by Universal Music GroupDebussy: Suite bergamasque, L.75 - 3. Clair de lune · Nelson Freire · Claude DebussyDebussy: Préludes Book 1; Chi...




www.youtube.com





3. Charles Koechlin:

--Au loin, Op. 2, No. 2 · Michael Korstick,








Au loin, Op. 2, No. 2


Provided to YouTube by NAXOS of AmericaAu loin, Op. 2, No. 2 · Michael KorstickKoechlin, C.: Piano Music, Vol. 1℗ 2008 SWR ClassicReleased on: 2008-01-01Arti...




www.youtube.com





--Les Heures Persanes, or The Persian Hours:

Kathryn Stott:








Les Heures Persanes, Op. 65: I. Sieste, avant le départ


Provided to YouTube by PIASLes Heures Persanes, Op. 65: I. Sieste, avant le départ · Kathryn StottKoechlin: Les Heures Persanes℗ Chandos RecordsReleased on: ...




www.youtube.com





Michael Korstick:








Les heures persanes, Op. 65: I. Sieste, avant le depart: Lent


Provided to YouTube by NAXOS of AmericaLes heures persanes, Op. 65: I. Sieste, avant le depart: Lent · Michael KorstickKoechlin, C.: Piano Music, Vol. 2℗ 200...




www.youtube.com





--Paysages et marines, Op. 63,

Michael Korstick:








Paysages et marines, Op. 63: No. 1. Sur la falaise


Provided to YouTube by NAXOS of AmericaPaysages et marines, Op. 63: No. 1. Sur la falaise · Michael KorstickKoechlin, C.: Piano Music, Vol. 1℗ 2008 SWR Class...




www.youtube.com





4. Erik Satie,

--6 Gnossiennes, & especially the Gnossienne No. 2--as played by Reinbert de Leeuw on either of his two Philips recordings (analogue & digital),








Satie: Gnossiennes - No. 2 - Avec étonnement


Provided to YouTube by Universal Music GroupSatie: Gnossiennes - No. 2 - Avec étonnement · Reinbert de LeeuwSatie: The Early Piano Works℗ 1980 Harlekijn Prod...




www.youtube.com












Satie: Gnossiennes - No. 2 - Avec étonnement


Provided to YouTube by Universal Music GroupSatie: Gnossiennes - No. 2 - Avec étonnement · Reinbert de LeeuwSatie: Gnossiennes; Gymnopédies; Ogives; Trois Sa...




www.youtube.com





--Nos. 1-6 (de Leeuw): Satie: Gnossiennes - No. 1 - Lent

--3 Gymnopedies,

Daniel Varsano--who was a student of the great Magda Tagliaferro, & like his teacher, he has incredible finger control & an amazing sense of color:
No. 1: Trois Gymnopédies: Première Gymnopédie
No. 2: Trois Gymnopédies: Deuxième Gymnopédie
No 3: Trois Gymnopédies: Troisième Gymnopédie
Roland Pöntinen: Gymnopédie No. 1
Olof Höjer: 3 Gymnopedies (arr. A. Miolin) : Gymnopédie nr 1

5. Federico Mompou--who regularly composed at night, & is sometimes called the Spanish 'Satie',

--6 Impresiones intimas,

Alicia de Larrocha: Mompou: Impresiones intimas - 1. Planys I
Adolf Pla: Impressions íntimes: Plany I. Lento cantabile

--Música Callada (or "Silent Music"),
The composer: Mompou - Musica Callada
Adolf Pla: Música callada: Llibre I: I. Angelico

--Preludio VII a 'Alicia de Larrocha', which she used to play as an encore,








Mompou: Preludio VII a Alicia de Larrocha


Provided to YouTube by Universal Music GroupMompou: Preludio VII a Alicia de Larrocha · Alicia de LarrochaMompou: Impresiones intimas; Cançons i dansas; Musi...




www.youtube.com





--Album, by Alicia de Larrocha--Impresiones intimas; Cançons i dansas; Musica Callada Book 4 (which Mompou dedicated to her, along with his Preludio No. 7), etc.:
Mompou: Impresiones intimas - 1. Planys I

--Album, "Unpublished Works" · Marcel Worms:








Preludi


Provided to YouTube by NAXOS of AmericaPreludi · Marcel WormsMompou: Unpublished Works for Piano℗ 2009 Zefir RecordsReleased on: 2009-11-01Artist: Marcel Wor...




www.youtube.com





6. Karol Szymanowski, 9 Preludes, Op. 1, played by Krystian Zimerman on his new Deutsche Grammophon album:








Szymanowski: 9 Preludes, Op. 1 - No. 1 in B Minor. Andante ma non troppo


Provided to YouTube by Universal Music GroupSzymanowski: 9 Preludes, Op. 1 - No. 1 in B Minor. Andante ma non troppo · Krystian Zimerman · Karol SzymanowskiK...




www.youtube.com





7. Francis Poulenc, Mélancolie

Pascal Rogé: Francis Poulenc ‒ Mélancolie, FP 105
Cristina Ortiz: Francis Poulenc - Cristina Ortiz (1986) Mélancolie, FP 105 (1940)
Gabriel Tacchino: Mélancolie, FP 105

8. Album: "French Impressionist Piano" works: played by Cristina Ortiz:








Arabesque No. 1


Provided to YouTube by IIP-DDSArabesque No. 1 · Cristina OrtizFrench Impressionist Piano℗ ImpDigitalReleased on: 1986-01-01Composer: Claude DebussyArtist: Cr...




www.youtube.com





9. Ludwig Van Beethoven, _Andante favori--which Beethoven composed for his immortal beloved, Josephine Brunsvik,_

Vladimir Ashkenazy: Beethoven: Andante favori in F Major, WoO 57
_Sviatoslav Richter: Andante favori in F Major, WoO 57

10. Franz Schubert: Moments Musicaux, Op. 94, D. 780: No. 2 in A-Flat Major,_

Emil Gilels: Moments Musicaux, D. 780: No. 2 in A-Flat Major
Radu Lupu: Schubert: 6 Moments musicaux, Op. 94 D780 - No. 2 in A Flat Major (Andantino)
_Maria João Pires: Schubert: 6 Moments musicaux, Op. 94, D. 780 - No. 2 in A-Flat Major (Andantino)
Alfred Brendel: Schubert: 6 Moments musicaux, Op. 94, D. 780 - 2. Andantino

11. Isaac Albéniz, Evocación or Invocation (from his Iberia),_

Rosa Sabater: Rosa Sabater plays Albéniz Iberia (1967, complete)
_Rafael Orozco: Iberia - Isaac Albéniz - Rafael Orozco

12. Enrique Granados, Quejas Ó La Maja Y El Ruiseñor ("Laments, Or The Maiden And The Nightingale"),

Played here by four great pianists that studied at the Granados Academy with the composer's assistant Frank Marshall--Claudio Arrau, Alicia de Larrocha, Rosa Sabater, & Nikita Magaloff: Granados La Maja Y El Ruiseñor by Claudio Arrau, Alicia de Larrocha, Rosa Sabater Nikita Magaloff
The composer's own piano roll: Granados plays Granados Quejas, ó la maja y el ruiseñor_

13. Gabriel Fauré, his Nocturnes 1-13, especially nos.1 &. 6:
Nocturne No. 6 in D-Flat Major, Op. 63: Faure : Nocturne No. 6 en Re Bemol Majeur
Nos. 1-13: David Jalbert: Nocturne For Piano No. 1 In E Flat Minor, Op. 33 No. 1
Nos. 1-13: Jean Doyen: Fauré - Jean Doyen (1972) - 13 Nocturnes (piano Bösendorfer)
Nos. 1-13: Éric Heidsieck: Fauré - Les 13 Nocturnes (Complete), Thème et variations Op.73 (Century's recording: Éric Heidsieck)
Nos. 1-13: Germaine Thyssens-Valentin: Gabriel Fauré : 13 Nocturnes - Nocturne No.1 In E Flat Minor

14. Frederic Chopin, Nocturnes 1-19, especially the following four Nocturnes, for example,

--Nocturne No. 1 in B Flat Minor, Op. 9 No. 1: Chopin: Nocturne No. 1 In B Flat Minor, Op. 9 No. 1
--Nocturne No. 2 In D-Flat, Op. 9:








Chopin / Guiomar Novaes: Nocturne in E flat major, Op. 9, No. 2 - Early 1950s Recording


The Brazilian pianist Guiomar Novaes (1895-1979) performs the Chopin Nocturne in E flat major, Op. 9, No. 2, in this performance which dates to the early 195...




www.youtube.com












Samson François — Nocturne Op. 9 No. 2 (Chopin)







www.youtube.com












Chopin: Nocturne Op.9 No.2 in Eb Major (Moravec)







www.youtube.com




--Nocturne No. 8 in D-Flat Major, Op. 27, No. 2








Chopin: Nocturne No. 8 in D flat, Op. 27 No. 2


Provided to YouTube by Universal Music GroupChopin: Nocturne No. 8 in D flat, Op. 27 No. 2 · Claudio ArrauChopin: The Nocturnes℗ 1978 Universal International...




www.youtube.com












Chopin: Nocturne Op.27 No.2 in Db Major (Moravec)







www.youtube.com




--Nocturne No. 16 in E-Flat Major, Op. 55, No. 2








Nocturnes, Op. 55: No. 2 in E flat major. Lento sostenuto


Provided to YouTube by harmonia mundiNocturnes, Op. 55: No. 2 in E flat major. Lento sostenuto · Brigitte Engerer · Frederic ChopinChopin: Complete Nocturnes...




www.youtube.com












Chopin: Nocturne No. 16 in E-Flat Major, Op. 55, No. 2


Provided to YouTube by Universal Music GroupChopin: Nocturne No. 16 in E-Flat Major, Op. 55, No. 2 · Maria João Pires · Frédéric ChopinChopin: The Nocturnes℗...




www.youtube.com





Nos. 1-19: Chopin - The 21 Nocturnes + Presentation (recording of the Century : Claudio Arrau)

15. John Field, Nocturnes Nos. 1-18, played by Míċeál O'Rourke--especially no. 1, etc.,








John Field - The Complete Nocturne (존 필드 - 녹턴 전집) - Míċeál O'Rourke - Piano (2007) (CD 1, 2)


CD 11. Nocturne No. 1 In E Flat Major: Molto Moderato 5:072. Nocturne No. 2 In C Minor: Moderato E Molto Espressivo 4:28 3. Nocturne No. 3 In A Flat Major:...




www.youtube.com





16. Frederic Chopin, Berceuse:
Ivan Moravec: Moravec plays Chopin Berceuse
Vladimir Ashkenazy 1: * Ashkenazy plays Chopin (Op.57 Berceuse)
Vladimir Ashkenazy 2: Chopin: Berceuse in D flat, Op. 57

17. Frederic Chopin, Mazurka in A minor, Op. 17, No. 4:
Halina Czerny-Stefanska: Mazurka in A minor, Op. 17, No. 4 - Mazurka No. 4 in A minor
Maryla Jonas: Mazurka in A Minor, Op. 17 No. 4
Roland Pöntinen: Mazurkas, Op. 17: Mazurka No. 13 in A Minor, Op. 17, No. 4

18. Franz Liszt,
--Harmonies du soir ("Evening Harmonies"),
Nelson Freire: Liszt: Harmonies du soir
Jorge Bolet: Jorge Bolet plays Liszt "Harmonies du soir"

--Consolation No. 3 (from the Six Consolations, S172):
Nelson Freire: Liszt. Consolation No. 3 in D flat major - Nelson Freire
Jorge Bolet: Jorge Bolet Plays Liszt's Consolation No.3

--Bénédiction de Dieu dans la solitude:
Alfred Brendel: Liszt: 10 Harmonies poétiques et religieuses, S.173 - No.3 - Bénédiction de Dieu dans la...
Claudio Arrau: Arrau plays Liszt - Bénédiction de Dieu dans la solitude, S. 173/3 (1847)

19. Leoš Janáček,

--Into the Mists,

Josef Páleníček: Janáček - Josef Páleníček (1974) - In the mists
Ivan Moravec: Janacek: In the Mist (Ivan Moravec) (Audio + Sheet Music)
Rudolf Firkusny: Janacek: In The Mists (Rudolf Firkusny) (Audio + Sheet Music)

--On an Overgrown Path,

Josef Páleníček: Janáček - Josef Páleníček (1974) - On an overgrown path (1st series)
Rudolf Firkusny: On the Overgrown Path, JW VIII/17, Book 1: I. Our Evenings

20. Charles Tomlinson Griffes, Notturno:
David Allen Wehr: Charles Griffes "Fantasy Pieces, Op. 6 - II. Notturno" - Pianist David Allen Wehr

21. Cyril Scott, ‘Lotus Land’, played by Nino Gvetadze: Nino Gvetadze - Lotus Land (live)

--Album: "Visions", Cyril Scott, piano works, played by Nino Gvetadze: Berceuse

22. Oliver Knussen,

--Sonya's Lullaby, Op. 16 (or his daughter):
George N. Gianopoulos: Oliver Knussen - Sonya's Lullaby for Piano, Op. 16 (1977-78) [Score-Video]
Peter Serkin: Sonya's Lullaby, Op. 16

--Ophelia's Last Dance, Op. 32:
Huw Watkins: Ophelia's Last Dance, Op. 32
Kirill Gerstein: Ophelia's Last Dance

23. Improvisation on Vladimir Cosma's Promenade sentimentale (from the movie, Diva): played by Roland Pöntinen: Improvisation on V. Cosma's Promenade sentimentale (Diva)

24. Maurice Ravel,

--Gaspard de la nuit:
Ivo Pogorelich: Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit, M.55 (Pogorelich)
Martha Argerich: Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit, M. 55 - I. Ondine

--Prélude à la nuit:
Alfons & Aloys Kontarsky: Maurice Ravel - Prélude à la nuit

--Prélude:
Samson François: Prélude, M. 65

25. Elliott Carter, Night Fantasies:
Charles Rosen: Elliott Carter, Night Fantasies (1980)
Pierre-Laurent Aimard: Carter : Night Fantasies
Håkon Austbø: Night Fantasies,1980


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

Op.124 No.6


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

hammeredklavier said:


> Op.124 No.6


Great!


----------

